
Why Tech Companies Design Products with Their Destruction in Mind - mpbm
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-tech-companies-design-products-with-their-destruction-in-mind-1465351202
======
mpbm
Just make everything as recyclable as possible so we can repair and repurpose
it in addition to recycling.

